# Design Build in Pellet Plant- What Classification?



## Coach529 (Sep 20, 2016)

I am being asked by a local manufacturer to do a "not to Exceed" price on a small project. The manufacturer makes wood pellets.

Place is pretty sanitary. Looks like it has been added on numerous times. Everything from EMT, 4 square boxes with exposed receptacles to rigid conduit feeding explosion proof motors.

How do I determine classification?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Coach529 said:


> I am being asked by a local manufacturer to do a "not to Exceed" price on a small project. The manufacturer makes wood pellets.
> 
> Place is pretty sanitary. Looks like it has been added on numerous times. Everything from EMT, 4 square boxes with exposed receptacles to rigid conduit feeding explosion proof motors.
> 
> How do I determine classification?


I work in a pallet plant every day. there are no classified areas other than their kiln. 
What i will say is I use emt in the ceiling and rigid every where under 15 foot or so. It will only be clean for a bit and they will beat the fuuck out of everything you do. Lately I have been dropping cords from the ceiling as often as I can because then they can't **** it up with a fork lift as easy.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

There was a thread awhile back about that. IIRC you can't determine it for liability reasons. The only people who can(?) are the plant manager, a process engineer or the fire marshal. Now, if they tell you the classification, you can install per code.


----------



## Coach529 (Sep 20, 2016)

sbrn33 said:


> I work in a pallet plant every day. there are no classified areas other than their kiln.
> What i will say is I use emt in the ceiling and rigid every where under 15 foot or so. It will only be clean for a bit and they will beat the fuuck out of everything you do. Lately I have been dropping cords from the ceiling as often as I can because then they can't **** it up with a fork lift as easy.


Thanks!


----------

